# Lancaster PA Large Toy Auction



## TPP1776 (Feb 28, 2017)

Saw an ad for this in a local paper
http://www.auctionzip.com/PA-Auctioneers/15592.html



> 125 Winross trucks including many Freight trucks, Doubles, Highway Pioneer, Pa. Railroad set, Pa. Farm Show, PSATS and more; PEM trucks; Trucking memorabilia; 20 Franklin & Danbury Mint cars; 3 Franklin Mint airplanes; Micro Machine sets; York Fair cars; Ertl American racing fuel tanker; Caterpillar, Grove, JCB & Volvo construction equipment; Pressed Steel trucks: Smith-Miller Tow truck, Mack Flatbed w/Load, Mack Box van, COE Freuhauf Low-Boy, COE Lyons van Line, COE T/T, Grain trailer; Model Toy Fire engine; Tonka Rollbacks, Allied van Lines, Green Hi-Way low-boy w/shovel, Hi-Way dump truck, Wood hauling truck & trailer, Tonka Farms stake truck, Pick-up, Custom tanker and more; Tru-Scale Grain truck (Series B); Ertl Fleetstar t/t & flatbed; Buddy-L Aerial Fire engine (O.B.), Ice truck, Concrete truck, Texaco tanker; Wyandotte trucks; Nylint U-Haul & Dozer; Structo Telephone truck; Marx Shop-Rite t/t; and many others. Camaro & Corvette Beam decanters; Carrera Drag strip; Sizzlers Race set; Large collection of 1/18th, 1/32nd & 1/64th cars; Camaro R.C. cars; Baldwin, C.O.P.D., Z-28’s, Yenko and other American Muscle, Big Time & Muscle Machine cars; Funny cars, Pro-Stock & Dragsters; Ford 1/18th engines & Funny cars; Slot car set w/cars; Boxed Power Rangers & accessories; Ertl Farm Country sets; John Deere 40 & 450 Crawlers; First Gear trucks; Fishing Lures and more not advertised.
> 
> 
> ***Second Auctioneer selling 15 tables of Diecast & Plastic toys & Collectibles including Wizard of Oz Franklin Mint figures; Drag Racing photos & art; Cross Country skis; Action Figures, Nascar collection of Cars & haulers, Hess trucks, HotWheels, Matchbox, Winross, RailRoad books and much more not advertised.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

They sure charge a high premium . Pete


----------

